# 96152 Initial Health and Behavior Assessment



## gdominguez (Apr 2, 2010)

Can Cpt Code 96152 be billed with place of service 22?  We are receiving denials from Arizona Ahcccs plans for "Not a valid place of service"?  

Any help would be appreciated!

Thank you!


----------

